# New member



## markoshawn (May 4, 2018)

Hi all, I have been watching for a while and just joined. 20 year mountain biker who wanted to get into road riding for recreation and exercise. Interest in vintage bikes started a couple of years back as I looked at new road bikes and was left cold by the whole look and feel of the plastic and Alu bikes. Started looking around at old road bikes and that weird thing happened that they started to come at me from all directions. I now have 7 of them in various stages of repair, along with 3 Schwinns. 71 Sports Tourer (basket case but all there) 71 Super Sport (would fall apart if I smacked it hard) and an 83 Le Tour (all together but needs everything. I am going to be refurbing them all including paint so will ask more questions as I get them all inventoried and ready to go. Will post pictures when I can and thanks for everyone's help already! There are some really knowledgeable folks around here!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to our community!


----------



## markoshawn (May 4, 2018)

early mountain bikers! nice picture.


----------

